# post-op complications



## DLundquist (Jan 31, 2008)

I am new to Ob/Gyn coding.  My providers think they should be able to bill subsequent hospital visits for certain post operative complications.  Like neutorpenic fevers and hyperkalemia.  Does anyone have information on this?  I am not sure if this is considered part of the global package or not.


----------



## kbarron (Feb 3, 2008)

*Complications*

I would first need to know who did the surgery, what is the p/op complication? Sometimes the surgeon will ask the family/internist to chk on the pt for their diabetes or htn as these can be affected post op. If it is directly related to surgery ie; post op infection and no further work is done, then it is included in the global. If more work is done such as reopening the wound and repacking they I would use the appropriate modifier. Hope this helps....


----------

